# Ruger vs Marlin 243



## Jman03 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have come down to a decision thats critical to my hunting career i have found a marlin 243 brand new idk the model and a friend of mine said the ruger american. This is mainly for my 8 yr old boy so he can hunt with me and the 7 mag is way to big for him. I will also be using it to coyote hunt maybe bust a ground hog or two. Which one would be the best bang for the buck? Plz help


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Get him a


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Of the two you're looking at, I'd go with the Ruger......


----------



## OutdoorFreak97 (Oct 22, 2012)

What about a savage axis?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Savage or the Ruger. I don't own an Axis yet but most guys I've talked to love em. Accurate as heck !


----------



## Jman03 (Feb 18, 2012)

Not really partial to savage


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've heard good things about the Marlin, but of the two choices given, I think I'd go with the Ruger too. If its open choice though, I'd vote for the Savage. I know your not partial to 'em, but I felt a need to add that.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Same here 1st savage , 2nd Ruger 3rd Marlin. Savage isnt the same old savage of 30 yrs ago !!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

my vote also goes to savage


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Of your two listed choices i'd go Ruger as well.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

X 2 on the Ruger.


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

Go Marlin. It's Remington's version of the Savage. Same barrel nut, nearly an accu trigger. Don't know about the barrel, or thread pitch, but if it doesn't shoot, I'm sure Criterion, McGowan, Shilen, Douglas et al make one to fit,(or possibly a take off Rem or Savage barrel). Besides to get that Ruger to shoot, you'll have to trade it ...for a Savage or a Remington. Of the 2 you listed, Marlin.

Just my .02. YMMV

Tracker401


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

either way you slice it the savage will out shoot either one


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

Agree. For me it wouldn't be a choice, but Savage was NOT a choice listed by OP. Personally I'd rather shoot about anything other than a Ruger, current production Remington included.

YMMV
Tracker401


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

i wont buy a ruger unamerican or a remington so of the two if i didnt have savage as a choice it would be the marlin


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I have 3 Marlin X-7's--.243, .270, & 308 & they all are sub-MOA shooters.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

christopher said:


> i wont buy a ruger unamerican or a remington so of the two if i didnt have savage as a choice it would be the marlin


Why the UN.....It is 100% made in America according to their site.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I sure dont understand why not Ruger, My 77 shoots sub MOA and I have 3 - 44 mags (2 rugers and 1 s&w) Rugers are by all means a better gun. I personally have had S&W techs tell me almost the same words when I called them on a problem with my S&W 44.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree 100% Prairiewolf I have 9 Ruger firearms from a 22/45 to a 300Mag M77 and they all shoot VERY well.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

heard they have had accuracy issues with the american also there were 14 of them on the used gun rack at cabelas on my last trip there i like ruger just cant afford them


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Usually the used gun rack at Cabelas has a heavy supply of NEW guns that they don't have room for behind the counter.


----------

